# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به عمران <انجام بدم یا نه > <شرایط>

## tahha

سلام من سال دوم ریاضی بودم <یعنی مهر امسال میرم سوم ریاضی > 


حالا تصمیم دارم که برم رشته عمران  به نظر شما تصمیم خوبی یا نه ؟؟ به خاطر سختی درسای شیمی و فیزیک <البته ریاضی رو 20 شدم > اما شیمی رو افتادم 

شرایطش چه جوریه ؟؟ برم یا نه ؟؟ 

لطفا هر نظری دارید بگید 

ممنون

----------


## hossein1377

شما میخوای تغییر گرایش بدی به جرات بت بگم ، نمیتونی ( بسیار بسیار سخته!) 

پیشنهادِ من اینه که ، دیپلم ریاضی رو بگیرید با معدل 10 حتی ! بعد از مدرک دیپلم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنید ، موفق باشید

----------


## tahha

> شما میخوای تغییر گرایش بدی به جرات بت بگم ، نمیتونی ( بسیار بسیار سخته!) 
> 
> پیشنهادِ من اینه که ، دیپلم ریاضی رو بگیرید با معدل 10 حتی ! بعد از مدرک دیپلم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنید ، موفق باشید


چرا نمیشه ؟ ؟ 
اگه خودم رو یک سال بندازم عقب چی ؟؟

----------

